# V neck jumpers



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Why is it that when you put one on without looking then the V is always at the back - it should be 50/50 shouldn't it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> it should be 50/50 shouldn't it?


Across one shoulder, you mean?

Nah, cos that would make the armholes in the wrong place!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can you do it 100 times Mike then come back with an answer ...

You could be on to something...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

.... or just on something


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

I think you need a 190 or 160 degree revolving head so you don't need to take the jumper back off LOL ;D.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=idea2.gif] I'm never gonna beat the odds so I'm gonna wear a polo neck tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> I think you need a 190 or 160 degree revolving head so you don't need to take the jumper back off LOL Â ;D.


I think you mean 180


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Mike has a 10' offset so the 190 is correct


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

OR : you could just wear a bag over your head LOLOL *giggles* :-X


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Walk backwards all day. At least your jumper will lokk okay 

Gren


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yes but then people will continually ask him when he grew a beard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL how about the pink V neck jumper with the grey trousers that fight with your ankles and the white socks with the slip on shoes LOL :-* That is just sooooooooo dated and erm ewwwwwwwww


----------

